# Fret-King Guitars......looks nice!!



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

A local shop just started carrying and new brand of guitar....Fret-King by Trevor Wilkinson. I checked out their site, they look like they're gonna be sweet guitars!! They have a two series of models, mid level and high end I suppose.

check them out.

http://www.fret-king.com/intro.htm

They look awesome really!


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! That single cutaway has a DEEP arm carve.


----------



## 55dollarbill (Aug 4, 2008)

> *Green Label seriest-King Blue Label Super 60’s* *“Fret-King® Green Label series™ guitars and basses are
> hand-built in my workshops on the U.K’s West Coast,
> to painstaking, faultless standards of perfection.”
> 
> ...



*I would like to try one, personally, they look comfortable, anyone have any idea how much they are going to run for?

EDIT: Nevermind, found it, with those price tags, better hope they sound good! 
*


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

These are British, right?

The Blue Label are off shore produced, The Green Label are MIE. The Green Labels appear to cost around 2.5x what the off shore is sold for.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

as far as I can tell, they are both MIE. Not sure though.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah these are made by Trevor Wilkinson, the same guy that came out with the "Vintage" brand line that I was telling people about when I first joined this forum except these are quite a bit costlier than the "Vintage" brand. Still they do look nice and knowing the quality of even the lower cost guitars made under his name, I get the feeling these will be pretty good guitars.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

I got a chance to play a few of these at MIAC last weekend. I think they're great guitars, especially for the money. The 'Peter Greene'd Les Paul they had there was just unreal.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay, they're nice enough, but they're still essentially variations on well established designs. There appears to be one or two different body shapes, but nothing else seems to be innovative.

My rating...yawn.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

They look pretty good...Pickguard are totaly outside the track doh....just a weird knotch. don't try to fix something that REALY works. but would'nt mind trying them


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

On the left is a blue label Esprit 3 (list [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*£569.00),*[/FONT] On the right is a green label Esprit III (list [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*£1,349.00)*[/FONT]. They mention off shore producers in their Blue Label blurb indirectly:

_"A lifetime of research carried out into what makes an electric guitar ‘tick’, combined with wide experience of guitar building in many production facilities on every continent, has enabled me to use my knowledge to create a range infused with the subtleties which blend style, tone, clarity and power to make a truly world-class guitar.__"

_


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> These are British, right?
> 
> The Blue Label are off shore produced, The Green Label are MIE. The Green Labels appear to cost around 2.5x what the off shore is sold for.



Your right Robert1950, the blue line are from Korea and the green line from England. Not all Blue line models are available in green line and vice versa.
I have read about these in a UK guitar magazine and both lines get excellent reviews for there price range. The Eclat is an interesting model, an LP style with PRS style contours. 

I also have one of his Vintage models, it is the Pete Green relic. Love the feel of the guitar but didn't really catch on to the PG mod and pickup arrangement. I swapped the pups and wiring to a standard LP layout and added coil taps for the pickups and it is one sweet sounding guitar, these are the only mods done still stock pups.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

I just went to the shop and tried them, all they had were the Blue Label ones, but man they were amazing. The one that stood out to me was the Super 60 SP. Amazing range of tones, sounds great in each position. Feels as good as they sound. I'm seriously considering getting one.


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm sure they are well made, but I'm going to agree with the yawn factor. Yet another Strat/Tele/Les Paul model. 

On the one hand, there are only so many practical ways to build a guitar that is playable, comfortable, and looks decent, but there are so many builders now just pumping out the same old stuff. They have the lower cost Chinese labour model, and the higher cost Western model with the bells and whistles.

I just don't see any originality here. Everyone and his dog wants to build and sell guitars - do we need another guy selling bog standard strats? Sorry -not interested.


----------

